# Anyone try this recipe?



## oregonfisher (Jun 26, 2017)

Been looking for a good old fashioned jerky recipe for a while now. Just wondering if I should alter this recipe because i'll be using a smoker instead of a dehydrator.      https://www.jerkyholic.com/original-jerky/

Thanks in advance.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 26, 2017)

It is so interesting that you posted that recipe.  I looked at it just a couple weeks ago while looking for new ideas.

I haven't used that recipe, but if you do, eliminate the liquid smoke.  Since you are using a smoker to make jerky, the liquid smoke would be too much.  I use my smoker to make jerky.  I don't pat my meat dry before I stick it in the smoker.  The meat picks up more smoke IMO when left wet. 

You could easily substitute Kosher salt for pickling salt.  Pickling salt is just salt, no additives or iodine, and extremely fine grains so it dissolves better in the liquid.  Kosher salt dissolves nicely too and works well for jerky.  That's what I use when I add more salt than just the cure #1.

My daughter tasted my BBQ jerky recipe for the first time this weekend.  After a string of OMGs she said "this is the best jerky I've ever tasted."  I never get tired of hearing that.


----------



## oregonfisher (Jul 2, 2017)

Tried it today with some Top Round with about 30 mins of Cherry smoke, pretty disappointed in the flavor.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 2, 2017)

Oregonfisher said:


> Tried it today with some Top Round with about 30 mins of Cherry smoke, pretty disappointed in the flavor.


Too salty?  Not enough spice?  Just plain bland?  What was the issue?


----------



## smokescience (Jul 11, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> ....My daughter tasted my BBQ jerky recipe for the first time this weekend.  After a string of OMGs she said "this is the best jerky I've ever tasted."  I never get tired of hearing that.


I love hearing that from people that try the food I make! Yeah you never do get tired of that...


----------



## daveomak (Jul 11, 2017)

Oregonfisher said:


> Tried it today with some Top Round with about 30 mins of Cherry smoke, pretty disappointed in the flavor.


  I tried cherry smoke once....  hated it...   Try pitmasters choice pellets...  alder....  maple....  oak...  apple.... peach....


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 11, 2017)

Its hickory smoke for me when it comes to jerky.

Gary


----------



## zerowin (Jul 12, 2017)

I tried this recipe as well, with an eye round roast, and smoked with B&B hickory pellets in the pellet grill and Louisiana Grill whiskey pellets in the tube at 160 for about 4 hours till it was completely dried and the smoke flavor was great.  Thanks for posting that site by the way, I like the looks of several other recipes there, and will definitely be experimenting.


----------

